

How I got a real programming job right out of college - petercooper
http://afewgoodlines.com/post/631952539/getting-a-job

======
kacy
I wholeheartedly agree with his post. My grades aren't stellar. That's partly
because I chose to spend a lot of my time freelancing and in recreational
programming. I got a real programming job with a very competitive salary,
whereas my friends who only focused on coursework are jobless. I'm not saying
this is the route for everyone, but I've found that programming experience
isn't emphasized enough in universities.

